# 42" kitchen cabinet installation help



## vinny186 (Dec 27, 2016)

i'm not sure where to place my wall cabinets in relation to the distance to the ceiling because I have to account for my pantry cabinet. The layout around the pantry goes like this: base cab, pantry, fridge panel, fridge, fridge panel.

Ceiling 95 1/2"
pantry cabinet 91 1/4" (without base support)
Baseboards 4 3/4"

I wanted to use crown molding but there won't be room due to the size of the pantry cab. 

Would it look weird if I didn't raise the pantry and left it at 91 1/4? In this scenario, I would have the base cabinet with the toe kick then the pantry without a toe kick.

Regarding the other wall cabinets, they would have to sit 4 3/4" away from the ceiling in order to be level with the pantry.

My final thought and maybe the best option, raise the pantry 1.5 or 2"


----------



## nealtw (Dec 27, 2016)

vinny186 said:


> i'm not sure where to place my wall cabinets in relation to the distance to the ceiling because I have to account for my pantry cabinet. The layout around the pantry goes like this: base cab, pantry, fridge panel, fridge, fridge panel.
> 
> Ceiling 95 1/2"
> pantry cabinet 91 1/4" (without base support)
> ...



Have you got the crown that sits on top of the cupboard and how high is that.


----------



## vinny186 (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah, the smallest crown I could find was 1 3/8" (installed). I'm thinking about raising the pantry 3" which will leave me 1 1/4" from the top of the cabinets to the ceiling and roughly 16.25" between the bottom of the wall cabs and the countertop. This means I would have to add cleats to the top of the cabinets and rip down the crown to get it to fit.

I suppose the option that would give me the most space between the counter and wall cabinets would be to move the wall cabs to 1/4" from the ceiling but then I've got a small gap and that might look too awkward.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 27, 2016)

What I was thinking was two levels,  put the pantry just high enough for the crown to reach the ceiling. Leave the rest of the lowers with standard kicks.
If the one side of the pantry has finished side you could move it out a few inches. Lower the rest of the uppers so the crown above that just runs into the side of the pantry.
Do your fridge gables dictate a required height.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 27, 2016)

Are you using a trim molding, setting it flat and calling it a crown, because a 2-1/2" crown set at a 45 fits in an 1-1/4" space, so an 1-3/8" crown, set at a 45, will fit in a space less than 3/4".


----------



## vinny186 (Dec 27, 2016)

Neal, that's not a bad idea, having two levels - I'll have to think about it a bit.

Snoonyb, I found some crown at HD and at 45 degrees it measured about 1 3/8" high.


----------



## vinny186 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm jumping ahead a bit but when installing corner wall cabs, do you guys put them up individually or attach another cabinet or two while still on the floor, then onto the wall?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 27, 2016)

vinny186 said:


> Neal, that's not a bad idea, having two levels - I'll have to think about it a bit.
> 
> Snoonyb, I found some crown at HD and at 45 degrees it measured about 1 3/8" high.



Are you looking at their regular mill work, usually does not work on cupboards, no face to nail to. Look for the stuff that was made to match your cupboards with matching finish, most time they are made to sit on top and are about 2" high and stick out 2 inches


----------



## vinny186 (Dec 27, 2016)

That's a good tip. I'll have to contact my salesperson and see if they offer crown that matches and sits on top. If not, I'll have to attach cleats to all the wall cabs.


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 2, 2017)

Depth of corner cabinet vs. wall cabinet. my corner cab is 11 15/16" deep while my wall cabinet is 11 11/16." Is this a manufacturing mistake or is there a practical reason? 

Now I know why I'm having to shim more the further I move away from the corner cabinet.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2017)

vinny186 said:


> Depth of corner cabinet vs. wall cabinet. my corner cab is 11 15/16" deep while my wall cabinet is 11 11/16." Is this a manufacturing mistake or is there a practical reason?
> 
> Now I know why I'm having to shim more the further I move away from the corner cabinet.



You always want to start in the corner and some times you find a lump in the wall, you have the 1/4 inch to allow for those lumps. With out that if you find the wall isn't straight you might have to take it all back to the corner and start over.


----------



## vinny186 (Jan 2, 2017)

Thanks . Glad I read your post before I called my saleswoman because I was about to give her a, "good talking to!"


----------

